# Bar fridge freezer removal



## V-Dawg (30/7/13)

Hi

Anybody ever done something like this? Mechanically freezer box should be movable but I guess it is often the main hex element... Any ideas how to make these 120l things into a 2 keg kegerator?

Cheers
V


----------



## sp0rk (30/7/13)

Can't remove them usually, they're what cools the whole thing
Some people have had success with carefully bending it down and shaping to sit against the back of the fridge
I had a go at it with my bar fridge and got half way, but the mrs made me bend it back...


----------



## V-Dawg (30/7/13)

Bending was my thinking - so it has been done before -- lock garage and be finished by dinner time. 
Any advice about how to not get it wrong? What about these... cooling bumps... anything in there that needs special care?


----------



## sp0rk (30/7/13)

work very slowly and if you've got a small pipe bender, it may come in handy
if a pipe starts to kink, straighten it back out and abandon the endeavour (as soon as the tube splits, the fridge is fucked)


----------



## Lodan (30/7/13)

Yo V-Dawg,

If the bar fridge is still in good nick it might be better to sell it that way and spend the cash on one made for the task. Some like the westinghouse one i have don't have the freezer compartment at all, then there are the larger ones that seem to be made for kegerators.

Otherwise best of luck and post some picks when alls complete


----------



## beerking (30/7/13)

Can be done no problems. Just bend slowly. Mine works perfectly as a fermentation fridge.


----------



## V-Dawg (30/7/13)

Lodan said:


> Yo V-Dawg,
> 
> If the bar fridge is still in good nick it might be better to sell it that way and spend the cash on one made for the task. Some like the westinghouse one i have don't have the freezer compartment at all, then there are the larger ones that seem to be made for kegerators.
> 
> Otherwise best of luck and post some picks when alls complete


Lodan

What is the Westinghouse model you are using?

V


----------



## Lodan (30/7/13)

I'm using a WRM1300WC as a fermenting fridge; when it's not being used as a bar fridge for the occassional BBQ or party

http://www.westinghouse.com.au/Product?model=WRM1300WC&categoryGuid=03666605-CAFF-4FF3-929D-E30C67405F23

Picked it up at the good guys for $300 a couple of years ago
http://www.thegoodguys.com.au/buyonline/Westinghouse_130L_Bar_Fridge_WRM1300WC

I've been tempted to stick a keg in there with a brumby tap... but haven't done the pre-requisite measurement checks

edit: meant picnic tap!


----------



## V-Dawg (31/7/13)

Cheers! I might go that way after learning that unbending and ruining the ice box of a $50 gumtree fridge still sets me back $50.


----------



## keifer33 (31/7/13)

Lodan said:


> I'm using a WRM1300WC as a fermenting fridge; when it's not being used as a bar fridge for the occassional BBQ or party
> 
> http://www.westinghouse.com.au/Product?model=WRM1300WC&categoryGuid=03666605-CAFF-4FF3-929D-E30C67405F23
> 
> ...


You'll be fine for 2 19Lt kegs in that as I am currently using it as in interim keg fridge


----------



## V-Dawg (12/8/13)

I found a WRM1300WC fridge on gumtree so I could skip he unbending but decided to extend the fridge to try and fit 3 or maybe even 4 kegs into a typical bar fridge. Work in progress, currently the thermostat is in the way of keg 4. Uploaded some photos.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1049-tight-kegerator/


----------



## sp0rk (12/8/13)

I don't think that was the greatest idea
It might be a struggle to get good insulation with that material


----------



## V-Dawg (12/8/13)

sp0rk said:


> I don't think that was the greatest idea
> It might be a struggle to get good insulation with that material


You mean the expanding foam? How bad do you think itcould be - a fewq KWmore a year or will I not be able to maintain temps during summer?
What are the insulation properties of that compared to the PU(?) foam used originally?
Cheers
V


----------



## sp0rk (13/8/13)

Sorry, I didn't see that you'd used expanding foam, I thought it was just reflective matting like in the last 2 pics
It may be an extra few KW more, but if you have a good layer of expanding foam in there, it should hold temps fine


----------



## V-Dawg (13/8/13)

It's hard to make out. The matting is just meant as surface protection mainly against uv. 
Glad the foam should be ok.


----------

